# Anyone keep softbills in an aviary? Advice on mixing species?



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I am building an aviary for my white cheeked turaco, he will live outside in the summer and come back inside in the winter, as he's very tame and very much raised as a pet - he's very inquisitive & active all day, and seems to enjoy company and things happening, and I read in a few places that whilst they can be aggressive to their own species when mating, they are generally good to be housed with other softbills/small birds. People tell me time and time again that most animals don't feel "lonely", but I do feel that he would be more "stimulated" and perhaps the environment more interesting and even natural if there were other birds even if he does not interact with them directly.

I saw a variety of turaco's including white cheeked in chester zoo and I know they were cohabiting with other birds - but I didn't think to write down the species!

Therefore I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations for what other species that could go with him. Something that would not be aggressive or intimidated by his size, and would be suitable living outdoors all year around, as I only want to bring him back inside in the winter.

The aviary will be 10ft x 7ft flight space with an 8 x 6ft indoor shed into which I can put lights/heats for bad weather days.

I already have to feed my turaco fresh fruit & veg every day in addition to his softbill diet, so a bird that requires that sort of diet is not a problem.

There will be tortoises within eyesight, there may also be lizards out in outdoor enclosures on sunny days - obviously not within reach, but they would be able to see them. My turaco is well used to seeing all reptiles, as he has always been brought up around them, but my conure used to scream blue murder at any snake or lizard that she saw, so any species that is likely to totally freak out or get stressed by seeing them might be a no-no.

Price is not a big issue, more the suitability of the bird is important. I've kept conures, cockatiels, many species of finch and quail before, but am not what I'd call "experienced" with birds so something suitable for a beginner would be great. I may still decide to get him a mate in the future but I'm just not sure about that yet, as I've heard it can go tits up with turacos and I don't have the space for two aviaries at the moment if it does!

So if anyone has any suggestions on species, I can look them up!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Look into the starling species Glossy starlings. eg, Superb starling, Purple glossy starling'etc. Or there is members of the Myna bird species. Eg, Hill myna, Common myna'etc.

Maybe some doves like bleeding hearts, Emeralds, Bronze wings'etc.

And on the ground maybe a trio of bantams or a trio of phasants. Like Goldens, Lady Amhersts, Swinhoes'etc.

Here's some links to soft bill price lists.
Birds for Sale - Free service - NO Tolls - Search

Your Search Results on Bird Trader .co.uk. Private/Trade


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have seen Turacos in zoos housed with species like Azure-Winged Magpies, Pink Pigeons, Bleeding Heart Doves, Peafowl, Currasows, Spreo Starlings, pheasants, etc. Commonly kept species you are more likely to get hold of would be Collared Doves, Garden Fantail Pigeons, Purple Glossy Starlings & Diamond Doves.


----------

